# First Spawn!! Red Halfmoons <3



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Y'all!
I am very proud to announce *bumbumbumbuuuum* that my first spawn is (so far) a success!!

Day One (Sunday, 1-13-13) - pair introduced and released
Day Two (Monday, 1-14-13) - pair spawned while I was at school. Eggs visible, male tending to nest. Female hiding, female removed.
Day Three & Four (1-15 - 1-16) - Male tends to nest
Day Four, evening (1-16) - Fry free swimming, father removed. ~ >20 fry. All appear to be healthy.

Fry are currently in a 20g, divided. 
(sorry for the cruddy pictures, of the parents, I am having some problems right now XD. Will upload better soon!!!!)
Father : Indefensible (Indy)








PS - I coulden't find a mirror - hence knife. Plus, it looks cool

Mother : Moment of the Halfmoon Bay (Mo)









Chil'uns (Fry)
















Growout/Spawn/Current Tank











I also have a video blog in the Journal page, if you want to check that out!
Tell me what you think! Any tips, tricks, ect. greatly appreciated!!!



Really special thanks to a few special people out there, Mo, Mr.V, IndianaBetta, ect. - THANK YOU!!! Without these special people, I would not have the fish or be the person I am now!  Love Ya!!


Over and out -
-Thomasdog


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I use DVD's as mirrors


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice! Is that spartan?


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Awww! Babies are so cute! Daddy is very Handsome Mommy is very Pretty! Congrats on the successful spawn!


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

nice job hoplefully ill folow in ur foot spteps!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats to you :thumbsup:


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, sorry for the delay, life has been CRAZY!!! I am going to update this tomorrow with new pics of the fry/better pics of the parents.

@VictorP - Nope, this is Indefensible (Indy)/Moments of the Halfmoon Bay (Mo)
Sparta died. :*(


----------

